# Eskimo model 8900 ice auger starts/dies



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an Eskimo 8900 ice auger with a Techumseh TC300 motor. The unit starts and quickly dies. Tried adjusting the screws on the carb with no luck. This motor has a air filter (not sure why since it's an ice auger). When the filter is removed a slight amount of fuel can be found in the air cleaner box.

Here a link to the motor diagram:
http://www.yetmans.mb.ca/parts/hoffco/lilhoe/parts/engine.html

Ice fishing is right around the corner. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Depending on what carb you have, it needs to be cleaned or rebuilt, probably the fuel lines also. Here is the manual for your engine. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.cpdonline.com/694782.pdf


----------



## gspman (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi All ..Happy holidays

I have an older eskimo 8900 with a tecumseh engine. It ran perfectly last year, i stored it dry over the past summer. Now i filled it up with gas mix, pulled the string and it fired right up.
It will not run past anything over idle. I sprayed pb blaster down the carb while running and it will run full speed no problem till the pb blaster runs out. 
i was thinking the solvency of the pb blaster would clean up out the carb. 
so i am thinking i need to rebuild the carb, unfortunately i don't have a manual, i don't have the serial number (worn off the tag) all i can find out is that the carb housing has walbro stamped on it.
A google search led me to this site, I found a couple of posted links by a gentleman by GEOGRUBB,


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

gspman said:


> Hi All ..Happy holidays
> 
> I have an older eskimo 8900 with a tecumseh engine. It ran perfectly last year, i stored it dry over the past summer. Now i filled it up with gas mix, pulled the string and it fired right up.
> It will not run past anything over idle. I sprayed pb blaster down the carb while running and it will run full speed no problem till the pb blaster runs out.
> ...


Here is a link to the page that the manual for your engine. Have a good one. Geo
http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/Tecumseh-Service-and-Repair-Manuals/


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

gspman said:


> Hi All ..Happy holidays
> 
> I have an older eskimo 8900 with a tecumseh engine. It ran perfectly last year, i stored it dry over the past summer. Now i filled it up with gas mix, pulled the string and it fired right up.
> It will not run past anything over idle. I sprayed pb blaster down the carb while running and it will run full speed no problem till the pb blaster runs out.
> ...


I learned very quickly that there are carburetor cleaners that you cannot use on Kama or Walbro Carburetors especially ones with Primer (purger) bodies on them. The combination of the cleaner and forced air can destroy the check valves inside the body that can't be fixed.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk gspman. Since you know the carb is a Walbro, look on the carb body for other numbers such as WA-351, WT-200 or something similar. I couldn't find a working link to a service manual. Once you find the other carb numbers, someone here could tell you what kit number you need to rebuild it.

Here is a link to the Walbro site.

http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk gspman. Since you know the carb is a Walbro, look on the carb body for other numbers such as WA-351, WT-200 or something similar. I couldn't find a working link to a service manual. Once you find the other carb numbers, someone here could tell you what kit number you need to rebuild it.
> 
> Here is a link to the Walbro site.
> 
> http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


Once you fine the carb number, you can find rebuild kits on eBay. That's where I found the kit for a Kama I was working on and also a Pulse Jet carburetor I rebuilt.


----------

